
Moving on from Conference Swag - jacobedawson
https://christianheilmann.com/2020/01/09/swagged-out/
======
jim-jim-jim
It doesn't help that most of the junk given away is so ugly and childish. At
least doctors get useful things like Cialis notepads.

